# Clutch



## mananswers (Dec 28, 2010)

So i have aspirations to achieve 800rwhp in my 2004 gto daily driver and i am looking at bullet proofing my whole drivetrain in the process. So i am looking at probably going with the tick performance level 4 magnum tr-6060 conversion and i dont know what type of clutch is going to be better for my application. I am looking between the street slayer triple clutch and the monster level 5 clutch and flywheel package. Both look good for what i am trying to achieve but the real question is which one is the better buy for the application.

Thanks for you input


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mcleod twin disk. Affordable, good feel and 1,200 HP. Good luck on bulletproofing. If you have really deep pockets go for the trans but it would probably be the last thing I'd do. Your drive shaft, stubs and halfshafts will go long before your trans. For that matter so will the diff. Bulletproof rearend would be a 9" conversion. The trans can handle a lot. The diff is fairly strong but was made for a V6


----------

